# FreeNAS moving to Linux



## tanked (Nov 20, 2009)

They're ditching FreeBSD at the next release:

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3966&start=0


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh for *beep**beep**beep**beep*s sake...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 21, 2009)

This has been in the sticky for quite some time ..


----------



## Oko (Nov 21, 2009)

tanked said:
			
		

> They're ditching FreeBSD at the next release:


What a pity!!! If you need couple PHP programmers to configure the services for you, you probably should not be using any BSDs to begin with. 

Here is much better commercial solution based on Solaris which is 
free for up to 2TB.

http://www.nexenta.com/corp/


----------



## aragon (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, maybe someone will branch current FreeNAS, keep the best bits of the web interface, and get some ZFS support put into it.  How hard can it be...


----------



## tanked (Nov 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This has been in the sticky for quite some time ..



That sticky simply advises people to post questions about other FreeBSD based products in their own forums; my post was not asking a question, it was simply stating that one of the products famously based on FreeBSD was now dumping FreeBSD, I just thought _off-topic_ readers would like to know...

My take on it is that its a mistake- many new FreeNAS users came to the project because of ZFS, something which they won't get from Linux as Btrfs will not be ready for some time.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 21, 2009)

R.I.P FreeNAS ... what else to say 

IMHO they should rename the project into DebNAS to not mislead people that it still uses FreeBSD.


----------



## hedwards (Nov 23, 2009)

While I understand the trouble of rewriting more or less from scratch, choosing Linux for hardware compatibility isn't necessarily a smart move to make. I've tried Linux in the past for that reason, and the support is some times half baked or outright broken without anymore recourse than if it were a community only driver.

But really, giving up on ZFS is enough to kill any interest I have. I'm not opposed to running Linux, but I do insist upon having access to my ZFS set up, even if it does require a cludgy virtualbox fix in Windows.

That being said, perhaps some of us here ought to just start our own project running on top of something like TinyBSD with some sort of sane ncurses GUI for configuration. I was never really sure why FreeNAS used a web browser set up, when it required additional code and security features to work right.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 24, 2009)

hedwards said:
			
		

> I was never really sure why FreeNAS used a web browser set up, when it required additional code and security features to work right.



User friendliness. The general public seems to be scared of the command line. Why do you think that more or less every router, firewall, NAS or similiar has a web-interface. Why is Ubuntu so popular? All because they have a simple interface which the general public requires. If you are going to use TinyBSD you probably don't require that assistance, but I know several people who would be more than capable to set up a NAS using FreeNAS, whereas only a very very limited subset would be able to do the same thing using TinyBSD.


----------



## oliverh (Nov 24, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> R.I.P FreeNAS ... what else to say
> 
> IMHO they should rename the project into DebNAS to not mislead people that it still uses FreeBSD.



Why so sorry about it? It's far easier to build a server with *BSD than Linux ;-)


----------



## vermaden (Nov 24, 2009)

@oliverh

Its just pity when You loose another BSD project (after DesktopBSD).


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 24, 2009)

At least there's still PC-BSD and pfSense.


----------



## hedwards (Nov 30, 2009)

mix_room said:
			
		

> User friendliness. The general public seems to be scared of the command line.


Sigh, I've run into that bad attitude a lot, which is a shame because there's a lot of things that you just can't do if you're not willing to go to the command line, open a text editor or fire up regedit.

Case in point, the other day when my Windows installation refused to re-enable autorun on my DVD drive. Or that period where my parent's computer couldn't get it's resolution corrected via the normal tool and I had to manually change it via the registry.

I know I'm picking on Windows there, but people who can't be bothered to go through straightforward tutorials or learn how things work probably shouldn't be using computers in this day and age. It's just way too common for people to lose sizable sums of money to security breaches and phishing.


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, if I had a dollar for every time someone looked at one of my FreeBSD machines and said 'is that DOS?', I'd be petitioning to have it renamed to ProfitBSD.

People think that command line == DOS, so if A=B and B=C, then Command Line = DOS, DOS = suck, command line = suck.


----------



## anomie (Nov 30, 2009)

@vermaden: It seems they will be calling the new product coreNAS.


----------



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

*A bit off-topic...*

I'm installing FreeBSD and planning to run Openfiler in a virtual machine on FreeBSD.  

I'm liking FreeBSD 7.2, but can't seem to get 8.0 to run yet.

Does anyone know anything about Openfiler?


----------



## kama (Nov 30, 2009)

Oops.  Meant to post a link to Openfiler. 

What up with the, "You may not edit your posts"???


----------



## aragon (Nov 30, 2009)

kama said:
			
		

> What up with the, "You may not edit your posts"???


I'm pretty sure this is explained in a sticky/FAQ somewhere here.

You need a higher post count before you can perform edits.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2009)

Why do I even bother ...


----------



## Voltar (Dec 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why do I even bother ...



http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=172155 

(if you can convince someone to install it)


----------



## kama (Dec 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why do I even bother ...



Oh, yeah! Uhm, yeah... now I remember reading that... uh... I must have forgotten... Yeah, that's it.  I just forgot.

Oops.  Sorry.  *grins*


----------



## oliverh (Dec 5, 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4959



> And, a great surprise: iXsystems, a company specialized in professional FreeBSD offers to take FreeNAS under their wings as an open source community driven project. This mean that they will involve their professionals FreeBSD developers to FreeNAS! Their manpower will permit to do a full-rewriting of FreeNAS.
> Personally, I come back to actively work in FreeNAS and begin to upgrade it to FreeBSD 8.0 (that is "production ready" for ZFS).



So nothing to worry about


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2009)

@oliverh

Great news, now we just need to wait for ZFS version 21 to be imported into FreeBSD (to get deduplication)


----------



## oliverh (Dec 5, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @oliverh
> 
> Great news, now we just need to wait for ZFS version 21 to be imported into FreeBSD (to get deduplication)



Well, we should wait at least untils dedup itself is mature.

http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/61...Build-128-available-for-upgrade.html#comments

I don't think we need another brtfs ;-)


----------



## vermaden (Dec 5, 2009)

@oliverh

Works reliably for me (tested on Opensolaris build 128a with ZFS version 22).

Deduplication option is disabled by default, but after you enable it on rpool, you gain almost 2 x space of installed OpenSolaris (dedupratio was 1.97x).


----------



## oliverh (Dec 5, 2009)

Reliable in terms of rock stable while using e.g. a server. OpenSolaris itself is a mere testbed at the moment (I'm using it on a small root server).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

BSDTALK: A quick update on FreeNAS with Josh Paetzel from iXsystems.

http://bsdtalk.blogspot.com/2009/12/bsdtalk-182-freenas-with-josh-paetzel.html


----------



## darkshadow (Dec 21, 2009)

they lose who said that desktopbsd project is disconected , I would contribute to desktopbsd but realy im web developer , I have to review all c/c++ to start working with them


----------

